# Old fashion rolled oats?



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

I bought 2 pounds of Old fashion rolled oats just to try it out with my mice it is good for us, but is it good for them??
No fat, no sugar, little protein, and high carbohydrate.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes it's very good for them. Mice can have oats for 50-70% of their entire diet.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Ok, can i give them old Indian Corn to chew up or does corn really cause them cancer??????


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

If it's old, it could contain a toxic mold.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ooh, this reminds me that I need to get more rolled oats for oatmeal chocolate chip cookies. I *might* share the rolled oats with the meeces; they usually just get plain whole grain oats. It would be real treat for them!


----------

